# Difference in FI subs?



## Bobby32 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can someone please explain the difference in the FI series subs? The FI Q, FI BL, and the FI BTL. I think the FI Q is the older one, but I heard it gets lower than the BL and Im guessing the BTL is the best?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

prolly price...

entry level 1rst, then mid level second , then highest level last 

don't forget there is sound pressure level [ burping, not music ]

Sound Quality can cost a bit


----------



## Bobby32 (Jun 7, 2009)

I see...

Im leaning towards some DD or FI gear in the future


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

IIRC the Q was the premier SQ woofer, then people wanted better SPL out of it, so they created the BL. The BTL is an all out SPL woofer. I also add that I believe it's "Fi" as a word, not an abbreviation.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

fi's website has a pretty good explanation


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

The beauty of the Fi subs is you can choose what upgrades you want, so if the Q fits what you want but would prefer higher power handling you just upgrade it when ordering


----------



## aznboi3644 (Jan 25, 2009)

BigRed said:


> fi's website has a pretty good explanation


Ditto



*shakes head*


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

thehardknoxlife said:


> IIRC the Q was the premier SQ woofer, then people wanted better SPL out of it, so they created the BL. The BTL is an all out SPL woofer. I also add that I believe it's "Fi" as a word, not an abbreviation.


You are correct on all accounts.

Also the Q is the only one they recommend using in either a sealed or ported enclosure, the BL and BTL are only meant for ported. 
The SSD is their entry level sub, and I'd put it up against just about any mainstream sub. Yhey also make an IB specific sub now, which people have had good results with.


----------



## ealvar (Mar 9, 2007)

Visit the 'official' Fi car audio forums at SSA.

Fi staff regularly visit and can answer any questions you have in detail.


----------

